# [FreeNAS] How do I disable or eliminate a driver?



## kenbster (May 19, 2010)

I am using FreeNAS 0.7.1, which I understand is based off a stripped down FreeBSD 7.

I have successfully installed it on an old Socket 7 system.  The mobo has a built-in GPU.  I was told by people who really know about this particular mobo chipset that massive memory performance improvement is obtained if the GPU is completely turned off, and no driver is loaded.

How can I check if FreeNAS has installed a driver for the GPU or not?  And if it did install one, how would I remove it or disable it.

I know nothing about FreeBSD, so pretend I'm 3 years old.

Thank you!


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 19, 2010)

Note: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2010)

FreeBSD (and I assume FreeNAS) does't load any GPU (or any other graphics) driver by default. So there isn't anything to disable.


----------



## tangram (May 21, 2010)

Plus most likely the motherboard's BIOS allows the Integrated Graphics to be disabled.


----------

